
How much do you make? - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/06/how-much-do-you-make
======
kintamanimatt
For most people, discussing money can be a root cause of drama, so it's easier
to keep their mouths shut. It's also a tradition that exists in some cultures
more than others. After all, a lot of us were taught not to discuss money,
politics, and religion in polite company.

A lot of people's self worth is in part tied to their material possessions and
income. People don't want to risk being seen as poor or less-than their
coworkers, friends, etc, so they keep their mouths shut regarding income and
attempt to show off (or fake) wealth through shiny new toys and bigger houses.
On the other hand, well paid people want to keep their mouths shut because it
can not only alienate them from their friends and family (who may well be
making less and so be jealous), but it can also pressure them to be a low
interest, no-criteria lender of first resort for people that know they have
money.

I highly doubt it's been a trick (at least in recent times) to underpay people
because it's so easy to find out what other people in the area in similar jobs
are being paid.

